# Help with berry tree ID



## StaticChaos (Jun 26, 2013)

I have a tree (not a bush) in my yard that is approx 20' tall and produces berries that are dark purple/black when fully matured. The berries start whiteish/yellow then turn red, then ultimately almost black. The leaves are shiny on top and dull on the bottom and the leaves are all oblong on one side. The berries themselves are not sweet like Blackberries or Mulberries, they are slightly tart. I cannot find pics of these particular leaves anywhere I have looked on the internet so if someone can help me identify this tree, I would appreciate it.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Mulberry... Makes great jam... I miss my old Mulberry...

There is more than one kind, and I've never had one that was sweet.. Always tart.. I used a lot of sugar to make jam with them.. 

Here's some different kinds.. http://www.ehow.com/facts_5161198_types-mulberry-trees.html


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Here's an asymmetrical leaf like you have.. 

http://www.bio.brandeis.edu/fieldbio/Survival/Pages/mulberry.html


----------



## StaticChaos (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks! I was only thinking it WASN'T a Mulberry because I have another Mulberry tree (more like a large bush) in the yard that has completely different leaves (look like most of the pics of Mulberries you see out there) and the berries are much sweeter even though they look nearly identical to the other tree.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

I thought mulberry, too, though those leaves aren't like the one we have. Maybe a different variety??

I think my dad has one at his house like your questionable one.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

Yep, that's a mulberry, I just don't know which one.


----------



## Phil V. (May 31, 2013)

Looks just like mine. I have both black and white mulberry trees.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Definitely mulberries. I just found 9 (at last count) trees on our place today. I love mulberries.


----------



## rockhound (Sep 25, 2009)

Mulberries are good for making juice to make jelly or wine...BUT there is a worm that will get in them some years, forget what they call it now. Depending on the timing, almost every berry can have a worm. Anyway, the pioneers many times planted a mulberry tree so it would overhang the chicken yard. In "wormy" years you can just let them ripen and fall for the chooks. Better years you pick what you want and the rest of them get turned into eggs, worms and all.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

Mulberry...wouldn't have known but have a customer with a tree and I asked what it was last week.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

The leaves on immature mulberries are a different shape than on mature trees.

I let them drop for my chickens and ducks too, they taste like dirt to me.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Mulberry. I have two but mine are non-fruiting. Wish the did make fruit. I use to pick them when I was a kid and blow on them to make sure there were no bugs then eat them.


----------



## Quercus21 (Nov 25, 2009)

Mullberry, great tasting berries.


----------

